# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Gay Kiss Shocker

## lizann

On front cover of current issue of All About Soap 

Its say Gay Kiss Shock with a picture of Russ and Ravi 

Fortnight Ending 31 October 2008

Anyone know more please?????

Ravi is dating Nancy and Nancy is Russ's flatmate

I always thought Nancy and Russ would make a good couple

----------


## Debbie Meadows

OMG i've just seen the same in Inside Soap i can't believe it's these two I knew it was going to happen but didn't know who it was going to involve!! Poor N ancy!!!!!!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG Russ and Ravi  :EEK!:

----------


## Bryan

apparantly Ravi is bisexual and misreads signals from Russ.

Ravi is afraid Russ will tell Nancy that he is bi, and Russ says he will tell her if Ravi doesn't.

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  I never saw that coming

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

Lol i wasnt expecting it either but i find it quite funny!  I heard that Russ responds for a while and then pulls away, or something like that  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

Spoiler Monday October 27 2008 




> Seemingly a little irritated that Ravi brought his affair with Mandy to a premature end, Warren tells Ravi to fix the DJ booth. When Russ appears, acting as mediator elect between Nancy and Ravi, Ravi enlists his help with the handiwork. The day pushes on and through some fairly grueling work the lads end up getting on really well and Nancy seems all but forgotten, for Ravi at least. As the day comes to a close, Ravi, misreading the signals makes a move on a horrified Russ. 
> 
> Nancy is upset at having lost Ravi but is too stubborn to admit she might have been a little quick in accusing him of being a pawn in a drug deal for Warren. Russ manages to convince her that she's being presumptuous and that allowing her pride to ruin her relationship with Ravi would be foolish. Nancy concedes that maybe she was a little hasty and resolves to go and see Ravi but when she gets there she is incapable of apologising properly and is back home alone before she knows it. 
> 
> Back at the flat, Newt is just waking up on the morning of his birthday and although Russ and Nancy are trying their best to be accommodating of him, Nancy knows it can't go on forever so when Frankie rings to invite them both to a secret birthday party she and Lauren have organised for Newt, it seems like the ideal opportunity to reunite them with Newt. Newt reluctantly agrees but gets the impression that Nancy, like so many other people in his life, is trying to get rid of him.

----------


## tammyy2j

Sarah and her dad's girlfriend Zoe will get it on during the late night specials

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Sarah and her dad's girlfriend Zoe will get it on during the late night specials


what on earth??!?  :EEK!:

----------


## BeckyBee

> Sarah and her dad's girlfriend Zoe will get it on during the late night specials


Yep seen pictures, although some people are thinking it maybe part of a dream sequence  :Ponder:

----------

